# Used My Rf30 For This Project - Igaging Setup Really Helped!



## brasssmanget (Feb 22, 2016)

I spent some time working on this project for my youngest son. He likes the 40 S&W cartridge, and also likes cribbage. So........... I made him a rather large cribbage board and some pegs.

Pics will explain the rest. On a manual mill, this took a few hours to make, but it was worth it. He was all smiles.  

















OK Back to work I go..............


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice work there.


----------



## ARKnack (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't know how to play cribbage but it looks cool


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 23, 2016)

Now if that were checkers I'd no how to play, never learned them thar fancy games. LOOKS GREAT GOOD LUCK TOO. You and your son will always remember it , plus handing it down with memories is really nice.


----------

